# Latest CD buys



## RAXL

Recently picked up Nickelback's "The Long Road", and Shinedown's "Leave a Whisper". Good stuff. Track 'em down if you haven't already.


----------



## Pete

I'd buy Nickelback if they didn't suck **** through a straw. Never heard of Shinedown. I bought a couple of the Megadeth reissues, but that's it. Too damn poor to invest in anything else, LOL.


----------



## Pete

Raxl, what the hell is your avatar? It's so damn small I can't make it out.


----------



## Zombie-F

One of my latest buys was the Megadeth Reissue of Rust in Peace... and I think it's terrible compared to the original recording!

Other than that, I think me last buy was the new Killswitch Engage, and that was like three months ago! There hasn't been much coming out this past year that's held my interest too much.


----------



## DarkEmpress

the last cd i bought was the new slipknot cd.it's great.


----------



## RAXL

"Raxl, what the hell is your avatar? It's so damn small I can't make it out." says PETE. It's the ghostbuster firehouse blowing up. The whole ghost geyser thingy.  

Also, staying on this topic, kind of, I need to get Velvet Revolver, Saliva, and probably pick up that Hollywood Rose cd, when it gets a little cheaper. Oh, and Chinese Democracy, when it comes out in November.


----------



## Pete

Velvet Revolver sounds good, so I might get that someday.


----------



## Sinister

Believe me guys, *Velvet Revolver* is definitely worth the money. I picked it up a few weeks back, and am still astounded that Scott Weiland is a MUCH better vocalist than Axl Rose (Actually, I always knew Scott was better.   )


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Dillinger Escape Plan-Miss Machine
Zao-Funeral of God
Beyond The Embrace-Insect Song
100 Demons-S/T
Madball-NYHC EP

Looking forward to new Shadows Fall and Megadeth this September.


----------



## 967-Evil

Megadeth- Rust in Peace ane Peace Sells (remasters). I actually like these better than the original recordings.
In Flames- Whoracle
Metallica- Some Kind of Monster


----------



## 967-Evil

Mastodone- Leviathan. Whats great about this cd is that it's a concept album about Moby Dick! I think it's great these guys are willing to experiment. 
I saw these guys when they opened with Fear Factory a couple months back, they kicked ass.


----------



## The Shape

I too got Mastodon. Great album, great guitar riffs. My favorite song on the album is Megalodon.

I also got the new Megadeth album (kicks so much ass) and the new Flogging Molly.

And this Tuesday, if Star Wars leaves me enough money, I'm going to pick up the new Shadows Fall and Green Day.


----------



## 967-Evil

I got the Shadows Fall ammo box. Only 1000 in existence  . I have #316. 

Don't think I'll be buying Greenday's new album. Seeing as it's an anti Bush album and I support Bush.
I used to be a pretty big Greenday fan when I was younger I have Dookie and Insomniac. But since they've decided to alienate any of their fans that may hold different political views. I don't think I'll ever buy any of their albums again.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Shadows Fall: The War Within. This cd is great.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

*I've always thought Scott Welland had an awesome voice.

I'm in the same boat financially as some others. I don't think I've bought a new CD since about 2001 when I got a CD of Black Sabbath "We Sold Our Soul For Rock N' Roll".*


----------



## 967-Evil

Lacuna Coil- Comalies
Shadows Fall- The Art of Balance
Metallica- Garage Inc.


----------



## 967-Evil

Misfits- Famous Monsters
In Flames- Clayman


----------



## 967-Evil

The Haunted- Revolver


----------



## claymud

Great Big Sea- The Hard and the Easy


----------



## RAXL

I picked up Nickelback's new one, and the new Shinedown cd last weekend.


----------



## RAXL

Holy hell. 
I just realized the post that started this whole thread was when I bought Nickelback's and Shinedown's LAST albums! 

Spooky.:jol: :googly:


----------



## TipoDeemin

Spooky, indeed!

My last CD purchases:
Beck -- Guero
The Pixies -- Doolittle


----------



## RAXL

OHH! Dude, you got the Crypt Keeper (the REAL one) as your icon! 
Sweet. Of course, it will probably have changed by the time you read this...


----------



## TipoDeemin

Hehe! It took me forever to find it on the web, but I couldn't help myself. I had to have it.


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

AMP - Street Punk
Punkzilla - The Compliation


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I recently got quite a few that i won on ebay in different auctions:

Midnight Syndicate "The 13th Hour"
Midnight Syndicate "Born of The Night"
"At Home With The Munsters"
"Screamin' Halloween Sounds"
"Night Of Terror"
"Tortue Zone - Sounds To Terrorize"
"Halloween Horrors"
"The Haunted House CD"


----------



## Mollins

not a purchase per-se so far, as it isnt released in the Uk yet

I have the new rammstein album
buying it on monday when it comes out


----------



## claymud

Bryan Adams Anthology... Oh yeah!


----------



## RAXL

Ah, we're all living in the "summer of '69", eh, Clay?


----------



## dougspaulding

Neil Diamond *12 Songs*.

Holy smoke! Run out and pick this up people - it's ND's best album in thirty years - and it took the great producer Rick Rubin to drag it out of him!

Rubin calls it his personal favourite of all the albums he's produced - quite a statement!

Be sure to get the extended version with 14 songs - it features two extra great songs: *Men are So Easy*, which women need to hear to truly understand us of the opposite sex, and the incredible *Delirious Love* featuring the incredible Brian Wilson on harmony.

For those of you who think Diamond is nothing but a sequined-shirt-wearing schmaltzy pop balladeer, think again! This is the craft of songwriting at its best!

Four stars.

http://www.rollingstone.com/reviews...amond?pageid=rs.Artistcage&pageregion=triple1


----------



## Dr Morbius

Uh, I think you need to lay off of that "Sweet Caroline", if you know what I mean.


----------



## Mollins

not bought per-se, infact not released yet

System of a Down - Hypnotise


----------



## TipoDeemin

Woah, Mollins! That album's been out for at least three months here. =P


----------



## dougspaulding

Dr Morbius said:


> Uh, I think you need to lay off of that "Sweet Caroline", if you know what I mean.


I don't know what you mean, but *If You Know What I Mean* was an excellent Diamond tune from 1976, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Sinister

The *Snatch* Soundtrack, *Bob Seger:* _Greatest Hits Vol.1 & 2_


----------



## claymud

the Tragicly hip, Phantom Power


----------



## claymud

Bryan Adams- Live Live Live
Our Lady Peace- Healthy in Paranoied times
Blue Oyster Cult- Collections


----------



## Zombie-F

Just bought some Mighty Mighty Bosstones on iTunes, as well as some Ramones, Darkbuster and Dream Theater.


----------



## HibLaGrande

"Old Man's Child" VERMIN


----------



## claymud

Tragicly hip- day to night,

Tom Chorcren- Mad mad world 

Hewy Lewis and the news- Hard at Play


----------



## dougspaulding

Rosanne Cash ~ *Black Cadillac*

Olivia Newton-John ~ *Gold*

Giggity giggity!


----------



## TipoDeemin

Mindless Self Indulgence-- "You'll Rebel to Anything (As Long As It's Not Challenging)"

Rob Zombie-- "Educated Horses"


----------



## TipoDeemin

Deftones-- "B Sides and Rarities"

Ohhhh, yes.


----------



## claymud

I didn't buy these but their worth mentioning. My dad bought 
Neil Youngs Greatest Hits and 
Gordan Lightfoots greatest hits


----------



## claymud

Tom Petty- She's the one
Green Day- Dookie


----------



## Mollins

DEATH TO GREEN DAY!

last CD i bought was:
Hey Ho! Let's Go! The Ramones Anthology - The Ramones

i got the RHPS sound track yesterday though


----------



## dougspaulding

Bob Dylan's re-issued SACD Hybrid collection!


----------



## claymud

Mollins said:


> DEATH TO GREEN DAY!


Really it wasn't worth the 8 bucks I payed, I really only like two or three songs on the CD.


----------



## TipoDeemin

claymud said:


> Really it wasn't worth the 8 bucks I payed, I really only like two or three songs on the CD.


Green Day's okay. "Dookie" is probably their best album, though. 

My latest CD buy: Tool--"10,000 Days"


----------



## claymud

TipoDeemin said:


> Green Day's okay. "Dookie" is probably their best album, though.


I didn't really care for it but I guess I should give it more of a change, I guess I was really expecting somthing like American Idiot.


----------



## Mollins

only old old greenday is marginally OK

all new greenday sucks


----------



## heresjohnny

Chevelle : This Type of Thinking Could Do Us In, Wonder whats next
Grand Funk Railroad: Classic Masters
Judas Priest: The best of
House on Haunted Hill soundtrack
Hellraiser Chronicles


----------



## 967-Evil

Tool- 10,000 Days
Godsmack- IV
'Remastered' Metallica's Master of Puppets Revisited


----------



## Forbidden Crypts

I just got:

"Halloween Spooktacular Scary Scores And Sounds" Verne Langdon
"Poe With Pipes" John Carradine and Verne Langdon
"Halloween" Mannheim Steamroller
"Wolfman Jack's Halloween Special Scary Sounds"


----------



## claymud

Barenaked Ladies are Men... the CD is pure awsome!


----------

